
David Karp is a Hero - nhangen
https://medium.com/living-the-hustle/3a80030cc91b
======
shawnc
If I think hard about what it was that inspired me to work with computers and
teach myself everything I know - it was John Lasseter, Ed Catmull and Pixar.
At the time, I didn't even know the story behind Pixar and Steve Jobs - but
what inspired me then was the fact they did it, and they made something so
great too.

The acquisition is inspiring to me. But not totally because of the exit and
the financial win for everyone involved - but also for the fact that I feel
like it's a 'your hard work paid off' stamp.

So thank you John Lasseter and Ed Catmull (and I didn't know it at the time,
but Steve Jobs too).

